# Help - I've got a Delta 40-570



## Jorden (11 May 2009)

I recently bought a second hand scrollsaw, well most of one, apparently a Delta 40-570 although there doesn't seem to be a delta model number anywhere on it.

I had to sort out the switch which didn't work, a quick blast of air sorted that and put a new power lead on it. The machine now runs  I found a copy of the manual on the interweb, but it was in French which didn't help a lot, but it did show me where oil should go.

To get this machine working I need something to hold a blade in place. I've removed the head from the top arm to photograph what I have:
















I don't know what the silver springy bit is, it appears to be bent, or if the scoring on the front of the head is normal, nor can I find anything to attach a blade with - the buttom blade clamp seems to have a part missing too, just the black forked piece is there, same as the top.

Other bits I'm missing are a hold down foot, I have the vertical bar it attaches to, the disc that sits in the iron plate to support the work, and a blow tube.

If anybody has any idea how I can fix this I'd really appreciate it.

Dennis


----------



## Gill (11 May 2009)

Hi Dennis

I wouldn't worry about the missing hold-down arm; most scrollers find they serve little purpose and just get in the way. You should be able to scroll yourself a proper replacement table insert once you get your saw up and running, but until then you could always tape a piece of card in place to create a temporary substitute. In fact, some scrollers fasten a sheet of perspex to the saw table with double-sided tape to create a permanent false table.

I don't know what to suggest for your dust extraction tube. I seem to recall that Tom (Wizer) once devised something for his saw but I don't know where he sourced his materials. Tom - if you're reading this, can you help?

You should be able to acquire replacement blade clamps from Frank Pozsgai in the USA. However, if you think you might be able to adapt Rexon blade clamps to suit your saw, they are available from the UK at Handytools.

Hope this helps.

Gill


----------



## Jorden (12 May 2009)

Great tips Gill, the one about putting plexiglass over the table is inspired! I can sort out something to direct the puffer i'm sure, and accept I probably don't need a hold down.

What concerns me is the blade clamping, I had a look at the rexon site, and although I can see that with those bits I could probably hold the blade I can't see any way of tensioning it. Maybe the rexon has a method of seperating the arms to stretch the blade, but I can't find anything to do that on the Delta. I'll look into the American site you pointed me to today, and probably email them directly and see what they recomend.

D.


----------



## Jorden (14 May 2009)

I've been talking to the Amurrican chap about my blade holders, and he can't help  His heads hold the blade well, but don't have the lever on top to tension it. The only thing he could think of was to go to Delta direct... I spent ages on their website and now have an English manual .

To buy the parts from Delta comes to £74:27 plus postage which is not really worthwhile. My only hope is to make the parts (not good with metal) or hope someone has one which they are breaking for spares?

Dennis


----------



## Jorden (9 Jun 2009)

I talked to Delta and got the following response:

Dear Dennis, we believe the following information addresses your inquiry.
Porter-Cable and Delta products have been designed and approved for use in North America only. Porter-Cable and Delta products are not available commercially outside of North America and at this time there is no after-sale service or parts available outside of North America. If you purchased a Porter-Cable or Delta product and you reside outside of North America, please contact your place of purchase in order to obtain after-sale service or parts.
Thank you for allowing us the opportunity to serve you. If your question remains unresolved or if you require additional information please update this incident.

Sincerely,

Stephanie Riddick

Don't know where to go with this next 

D.


----------



## Gill (9 Jun 2009)

Bad news, Dennis  .

The only course of action that occurs to me is the one I mentioned before - adapt your saw to take Rexon clamps.

Gill


----------



## Canadian Scroller (29 Jun 2009)

I checked my parts bin and I dont have what you need
I did find this link though http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-40570-type-scroll-saw-parts-c-3275_3505_14016.html

I checked and they do not ship to UK, but they do ship to Canada.
The parts would not weigh much so costs would be low.

Let me know if there is anything I can do

Carl, [email protected]


----------



## Jorden (29 Jun 2009)

Thanks Carl, I'll put a list together and PM you 

Dennis


----------



## Canadian Scroller (1 Jul 2009)

http://www.toolmarts.com/del_40-251.html

this is not the exact same clamp but it looks so close and much much cheaper.
This is the kind I had on my saw.


----------



## Canadian Scroller (3 Aug 2009)

Hi Jorden I found a clamp for your saw.
Send me an email with your address and I will pop it in the mail.
Amazing what you find when you start cleaning out your shop 

[email protected]


----------

